# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Richie O'Driscoll (James Midgley)

## tammyy2j

Is he staying around, could he maybe buy Carla's share of the factory when she leaves

----------


## Dazzle

> Is he staying around, could he maybe buy Carla's share of the factory when she leaves


I wouldn't have thought Corrie would have a character who keeps a slave as a regular.  The Marta thread mentions child slavery which is even more evil (and not in an entertaining way)!  :Angry: 

Hopefully he'll get his comeuppance and be written out permanently.  Anyway, what kind of businessman awards contracts on the basis of ping pong games and makes his dinner guests literally sing for their supper?  :Searchme:   :Wal2l:

----------

maidmarian (03-02-2016), Perdita (03-02-2016), tammyy2j (03-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I wouldn't have thought Corrie would have a character who keeps a slave as a regular.  The Marta thread mentions child slavery which is even more evil (and not in an entertaining way)! 
> 
> Hopefully he'll get his comeuppance and be written out permanently.  Anyway, what kind of businessman awards contracts on the basis of ping pong games and makes his dinner guests literally sing for their supper?


Yes I forgot about the slavery, but we have had Phelan get away and come back with no comeuppance 

I think once Carla leaves, the factory needs someone who is capable of keeping it a float and now sure Johnny and his family are up to it

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes I forgot about the slavery, but we have had Phelan get away and come back with no comeuppance 
> 
> I think once Carla leaves, the factory needs someone who is capable of keeping it a float and now sure Johnny and his family are up to it


I expect Phelan is back as a guest character not regular.  Hopefully he'll get his comeuppance this time!

I agree about the new Connors. I wonder what's in their future?  I can't see Aidan going anywhere for the moment after Shayne Ward won best newcomer at the NTAs. Hopefully Johnny will leave with Carla?  Aidan seems more competent at running the factory than his dad anyway.

----------

tammyy2j (03-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I expect Phelan is back as a guest character not regular.  Hopefully he'll get his comeuppance this time!
> 
> I agree about the new Connors. I wonder what's in their future?  I can't see Aidan going anywhere for the moment after Shayne Ward won best newcomer at the NTAs. Hopefully Johnny will leave with Carla?  Aidan seems more competent at running the factory than his dad anyway.


I do like Aidan on his own

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2016), maidmarian (03-02-2016)

----------

